# Temporary home needed in Bay Area



## Distiere (May 3, 2010)

Hello!

We're leaving the country for Japan for a year and don't want to stress our kitty on a 10 hour flight and month long quarantine in a foreign country, on top of finding a landlord already uncomfortable renting to foreigners, to accept her with us.

She's a pure blue Abyssinian, 5 years old with a mild temperament, in good health, and indifferent to most other animals.

Currently housed in Marin, CA we would be willing to help with travel costs within reason. If you can help, or know anyone who might be able to find our girl a good home while we are away, we'd be grateful. This is our last step away from giving her away to a shelter, and we would much rather assure that she will be well looked after, than live with the uncertainty that she might find a home with someone who wont know how to take care of her. Thank you very much for your consideration.

Yours, 
Nicole


----------

